# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  غیرحضوری خوندن(مهم)

## Alegzander

سلام(متن یکم طولانیه،حال داشتید،بخونید)
من فکره غیرحضوری خوندن افتاده تو سرم بنا به دلایل مختلفی
دلایلی ک باعث شده به همچین چیزی فکر کنم! رو می نویسم،دلایلی هم ک منو از انجام این کار میترسونه رو هم مینویسم،دوستانه،با دلیل،منطقی،راهنمایی کنید لطفا.
----------
دلایل تحریک کننده(!!):
1.منابع من با منابعی ک دبیرامون از روشون تکلیف میگن و رفع اشکال میکنن فرق داره.منابع من 90 درصدشون گاج هستن.رو منابعم هم تاکید دارم و مطمئنم.تو یه سری درسا منابعم با منابعی ک دبیرامون کار میکنن یکیه ولی تو خیلیاشون یکی نیست
مثلا واسه زیست،دوم و سوم و پیش الگو رو گفته بودن بگیریم و الان دارن کار میکنن.ولی به نظر من کتابای زیست الگو افتضاحن.اولا خیلی از تست ها مشکل داره!اصن از خارج کتابه.سوالات ترکیبی رو از سوالات غیر ترکیبی جدا نکرده،برعکس کتاب میکروگاج قشنگ سوالات ترکیبی رو جدا کرده و تازه ترکیبی هارم دو دسته کرده و ادم با خیال راحت میتونه تست بزنه!تازه وقتی ادم تستای گاج رو با کنکور مقایسه میکنه،شباهتشون خیلی واضحه!تست های کتابایی مثل الگو به نظر من خیلی پرتن!(البته محض احتیاط بعد از میکرو،آی کیو زیست رو شروع میکنم).این از زیست،عربی،کامل گاج رو گفته بگیریم،من با سفید گاج کار میکنم ک تا حدودی از کامل بهتره بنظرم.تو ادبیات هم من موضوعی گاج+قرابت الگو کار میکنم،دبیر پنج بحث الگو رو گفته...
این موضوع منابع واقعا داره اذیتم میکنه
2.برنامه ای ک دبیرها باهاش دارن جلو میرن،کنده.البته برای کسی که مدرسه میره و تایم زیادیشو تو مدرسست،معقوله ولی من قبل از اینکه مدرسمون شروع بشه،یه هفته ده روزی خودم شروع کرده بودم و تو اون مدت بشدت سرعت پیشرویم از الان بیشتر بود.
3.تایم بسیار زیادی مدرسه هستم و تازه خونه هم ک میرسم خستم....این موضوع هم به شدت اذیت میکنه!من قبل شروع مدرسمون،تا 10 و نیم راحت میخوابیدم بعدش از اون ور تا 2 نصف شب خوب میخوندم.خیلی اون موقع راضی بودم از تایم مطالعاتیم اما الان نه...
4.و شاید کلی دلیله دیگه ک یادم نیست الان!
دلایل بازدارنده!:
1.اول از همه پدر و مادر!کلی احتمالا باید باهاشون حرف بزنم ک راضیشون کنم!تازه اگه راضی هم بشن یه استرسی خواهم داشت چون اگه رتبه ای ک میخوامو نیارم،فردا روزی میگن چرا غیرحضوری خوندی،باید مدرسه میخوندی و...
2.خیلیا ک غیرحضوری خوندن،دلیله غیرحضوری خوندنشون،این بوده ک مدرسه دبیراش خوب نبوده و کلا مدرسشون خوب نبوده.ولی مدرسه ی من امکانات نسبتا خوبی داره.حلی میخونم.و همین باعث میشه تو غیرحضوری خوندن شک کنم.البته واقعا سمپاد به نظره من فقط اسمش باحاله وگرنه ادم تو خونه بخونه بهتر نتیجه میگیره.
3.میترسم اگه غیرحضوری بخونم،وسطای راه،مثلا پاییز یا تو زمستون،افسردگی و بی رغبتی بگیرم(به دلیله مدرس نرفتن!)...
4.و شاید کلی دلیله دیگه که یادم نیست...
----------
اون وسط مسطا هم بگید غیرحضوری گرفتن شرایط خاصی میخواد؟بعد فقط برا امتحانات ترم میرم مدرسه؟

----------


## amiirhosein

*علت اصلی اینکارت بخاطر اینه که تا 10ونیم میخای بخابی
*قران بیار دستمو بزارم روش کسی ساعت 10 ونیم بیدار شه عمرا حتی رتبه 4 رقمی بیاره
90 درصد کنکوری های 95 برای زیست الگو داشتن رو چه اساسی قبولش نداری؟
درضمن عربی کامل هم بهتره =|
وقتی موفق میشی که به دبیرت اعتماد کنی.
اون کسایی هم که غیرحضوری میخونن موفق شدن من میشناسم طرف کل کنکورو تو سوم بسته بعد چهارم غیرحضوری برمیداره ازونور کلاس با بهترین دبیرا...
یکم عاقلانه تر فکر کن.

----------


## Aminsa

> سلام(متن یکم طولانیه،حال داشتید،بخونید)
> من فکره غیرحضوری خوندن افتاده تو سرم بنا به دلایل مختلفی
> دلایلی ک باعث شده به همچین چیزی فکر کنم! رو می نویسم،دلایلی هم ک منو از انجام این کار میترسونه رو هم مینویسم،دوستانه،با دلیل،منطقی،راهنمایی کنید لطفا.
> ----------
> دلایل تحریک کننده(!!):
> 1.منابع من با منابعی ک دبیرامون از روشون تکلیف میگن و رفع اشکال میکنن فرق داره.منابع من 90 درصدشون گاج هستن.رو منابعم هم تاکید دارم و مطمئنم.تو یه سری درسا منابعم با منابعی ک دبیرامون کار میکنن یکیه ولی تو خیلیاشون یکی نیست
> مثلا واسه زیست،دوم و سوم و پیش الگو رو گفته بودن بگیریم و الان دارن کار میکنن.ولی به نظر من کتابای زیست الگو افتضاحن.اولا خیلی از تست ها مشکل داره!اصن از خارج کتابه.سوالات ترکیبی رو از سوالات غیر ترکیبی جدا نکرده،برعکس کتاب میکروگاج قشنگ سوالات ترکیبی رو جدا کرده و تازه ترکیبی هارم دو دسته کرده و ادم با خیال راحت میتونه تست بزنه!تازه وقتی ادم تستای گاج رو با کنکور مقایسه میکنه،شباهتشون خیلی واضحه!تست های کتابایی مثل الگو به نظر من خیلی پرتن!(البته محض احتیاط بعد از میکرو،آی کیو زیست رو شروع میکنم).این از زیست،عربی،کامل گاج رو گفته بگیریم،من با سفید گاج کار میکنم ک تا حدودی از کامل بهتره بنظرم.تو ادبیات هم من موضوعی گاج+قرابت الگو کار میکنم،دبیر پنج بحث الگو رو گفته...
> این موضوع منابع واقعا داره اذیتم میکنه
> 2.برنامه ای ک دبیرها باهاش دارن جلو میرن،کنده.البته برای کسی که مدرسه میره و تایم زیادیشو تو مدرسست،معقوله ولی من قبل از اینکه مدرسمون شروع بشه،یه هفته ده روزی خودم شروع کرده بودم و تو اون مدت بشدت سرعت پیشرویم از الان بیشتر بود.
> ...


سلام!!یعنی اینقدر از این موضوع تاپیک زده شده خسته شدم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4): 
اولا اینو همین الان بگم که در هر دو حالت میشه موفق شد!چه برین چه نرین!
بنده خودم سه سال مطلق! برای المپیاد خوندم(با تقریب خوبی عملا هیچ کتاب درسی یا کنکوری ای رو نخوندم و حتی سر امتحان نهایی میخوابیدم :Yahoo (4): ) و مدال نقره هم گرفتم تو یکی از بهترین مدارس غیرانتفاعی تهران!بعد که از بد روزگار نقره شدم! هیچ پیش زمینه ای هم نه تو کنکور داشتم نه تو این که اصلا سیستمش چجوریه؟!چه کتابایی خوبن یا نه؟!!بزرگترین تصمیم اون موقع من این بود که مدرسه برم یا نه!چون من کلا آدم خودخوان و متکی به خودمم!یعنی خودم دوستدادم برنامه ام رو تعیین کنم نه کس دیگه!از طرفی هم هیچی بلد نبودم :Yahoo (4): (به جز دروس اختصاصی که تو المپیاد تا سطح دانشگاهیش رو مطالعه میکردیم !)
نکته ی جالبتر اینکه اگه میخواستم غیرحضوری بخونم باید میرفتم شهرستان! چون صرفا دبیرستان رو تو تهران بودم!خب برای اینکه بتونم این تصمیم مهم رو بگیرم نیاز داشتم بدونم فاکتور های لازمه رو دارم یا نه! که عبارت است از! :Yahoo (4): :
1.متکی بودن به خود!یعنی اینکه خودت بتونی گلیمت رو از آب بکشی(چه از نظر علمی چه از نظر برنامه ای!) بیرون بدون نیاز به معلم مگه اینکه برای رفع اشکالی چیزی معلم بگیری!من معتقد بودم با وجود بهترین دبیرا تو مدرسمون اما بازم برای خودم وقت تلف کردن بود :Yahoo (4): منظور از غیرحضوری خوندن اینه که تقریبا معلم تعطیل!نکه بری دوباره از صب تا شب سر کلاس معلما تو آموزشگاه یا خصوصی باشی :Yahoo (21): !!مگه اینکه تو یه درس خاص مشکلی داره اونوقت عب نداره که معلم بگیری براش!
2.شناخت روحیه خودت!بالاخره مدرسه و دوستان چه از نظر رقابتی چه از نظر دوستی کمک کنندست!اینکه آیا میتونی یه سال خودت مخصوصا تو این سن خاص! که فکر های زیاد فلسفی و ....(البته بستگی به فردش داره!)تو تنهایی به آدم هجوم میاره رو کنترل کنی یا نه!!!در واقع افسردگی و از این حرفا میگیری یا نه!؟البته میتونی با دوستات هر از چن گاهی قرار بزاری بری بیرون که خیلی کمک کنندست یه این موضوع یا اینکه کلا ورزش کنی خودت رو یه جا حبس نکنی!و.....
3.اطمینان به نفس و اراده!یعنی حرف اطرافیان چقدر روت تاثیر داره و تو تصمیماتت اثر میذاره!اگه واقعا مصممی و اراده قوی داری که این موضوع مشکلی نیست اما اگه اطمینان به نفست کمه و حرفای پدر مادر یا هر کس دیگه اذیتت میکنه یکم کارت سخت میشه!و اگه میخوای خودت بخونی باید این موضوع رو تقویت کنی تو خودت!
در کل مواردی که خودت گفتی هم هستن اما برای هرکس متفاوته یعنی نمیشه برا همه یه نسخه کلی پیچید!من خودم راضیم از اینکه غیر حضوری خوندم چون اولا مواردی که تو بالا گفتم رو تقریبا داشتم!دوما وقتمم بازتر بود!یعنی هروقت عشقم میکشید تفریح میکردم برنامم دست خودم بود و لازم نبود از چیزی تبعیت کنم که مدرسه این آزادی عمل رو میگیره البته یه سریا دیگه خیلی آزادی عملشون زیاد میشه که اونم خوب نیست باید کنترل شده باشه
در کل من سه تا مورد بالا رو که به شکل سه سوال عملا مطرح کردم رو اگه واجد شرایطی یعنی میتونی این کار رو کنی اگه نه بهتره نری سمتش!
بعدم هر راهی رو که انتخاب کردی توش مصمم باش!چه مدرسه رفتی چه نرفتی تو هر کدوم میتونی موفق بشی و وسواس فکری رو از خودت دور کن! مثلا اگه اون راه رو میرفتم بهتر بود و هی تو طول سال با خودت کلنجار بری!!اینا چیزی جز تباهی نداره!!!فقط باید به تلاشت فک کنی و نهایت توانت رو بزاری بقیش رو بسپاری دست خدا!توکل به خدا(بعد اینکه کامل تلاشت رو کردی) هم واقعا مهم و اثربخشه!
حقیقتا تا جایی که من فهمیدم تو این یکی دو سال غیرحضوری خوندن خیلی سخت شده و نمیزارن همینطوری غیرحضوری خوند!برای من رو که عملا به خاطر مدال المپیاد! موافقت کردن که تو بزرگسالان غیرحضوری بخونم و فقط امتحانات ترم رو شرکت کنم!البته نمیدونم همجا اینطو باشه ها!برو با اون مدرسه یا آموزش پرورش صحبت کن ببین میشه یا نه!!
چقدر حرف زدم!امیدوارم مفید واقع بشه

----------


## Alegzander

> *علت اصلی اینکارت بخاطر اینه که تا 10ونیم میخای بخابی
> *قران بیار دستمو بزارم روش کسی ساعت 10 ونیم بیدار شه عمرا حتی رتبه 4 رقمی بیاره
> 90 درصد کنکوری های 95 برای زیست الگو داشتن رو چه اساسی قبولش نداری؟
> درضمن عربی کامل هم بهتره =|
> وقتی موفق میشی که به دبیرت اعتماد کنی.
> اون کسایی هم که غیرحضوری میخونن موفق شدن من میشناسم طرف کل کنکورو تو سوم بسته بعد چهارم غیرحضوری برمیداره ازونور کلاس با بهترین دبیرا...
> یکم عاقلانه تر فکر کن.


 من تا 10 و نیم میخوابیدم ولی از اونور تا 2 بیدار بودم...
90 درصد کنکوری ها با الگو خوندن زیستو؟!!قبول دارم خیلیا با الگو رفتن جلو ولی خیلیام بودن با میکرو گاج رفتن جلو،خیلیا با کتابای خیلی سبز،خیلیا...
من برا این زیست الگو رو قبول ندارم ک الکی سطحش بالاتر از کنکوره و خیلی جاها روند طراحیه سوال ها متفاوت از سوالات کنکوره،اما سوالات میکرو شباهت خاصی به سوالات کنکور دارن و اینکه کلا گاج مشی کنکور محوری داره رو اکثرا قبول دارن
اگه ملاک این باشه ک رتبه برترا چی خوندن،اکثره رتبه برتر ها با سفید کار کردن نه کامل(حتی اون زمانی ک عربی کامل هم بوده).
اوکی،ممنون بابته راهنماییت...

----------


## parnia-sh

با این اوضاع برید مدرسه..چون میگید شاید زمستان بی حوصله شین.
ولی اصلن ب برنامه ی دبیرا و دانش اموزا گوش ندین
یا می تونید اگه ۵روز میرید مدرسه فقط۲روزشو برید مدرسه..البته اگه کنایه بچه ها براتون مهم نباشه..
یا می تونید زنگ های عمومی از مدرسه فرار کنید :Yahoo (4): کاری که خودم کردم وعالی بود تا ۱۰/۵مدرسه بودم بعدش میرفتم خونه
مستمر و نمره های دبیر هم براتون مهم نباشه..انضباط هم براتون مهم نباشه
از طرفی از همین الان یه فکر برای اموزش درسایی که نمیرید مدرسه کنید ..مثل ریاضی.
منابع دبیرا رو هم اگه دوست ندارید تهیه نکنید..
منبع زیستت خیلی خوبه..الگو ب درد نمیخوره: ))))درسته ۹۰درصد باهاش کار کردن اما ایا۹۰درصد درصدشون خوب بوده ؟!نه!!!!
و..
موفق باشین

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام(متن یکم طولانیه،حال داشتید،بخونید)
> من فکره غیرحضوری خوندن افتاده تو سرم بنا به دلایل مختلفی
> دلایلی ک باعث شده به همچین چیزی فکر کنم! رو می نویسم،دلایلی هم ک منو از انجام این کار میترسونه رو هم مینویسم،دوستانه،با دلیل،منطقی،راهنمایی کنید لطفا.
> ----------
> دلایل تحریک کننده(!!):
> 1.منابع من با منابعی ک دبیرامون از روشون تکلیف میگن و رفع اشکال میکنن فرق داره.منابع من 90 درصدشون گاج هستن.رو منابعم هم تاکید دارم و مطمئنم.تو یه سری درسا منابعم با منابعی ک دبیرامون کار میکنن یکیه ولی تو خیلیاشون یکی نیست
> مثلا واسه زیست،دوم و سوم و پیش الگو رو گفته بودن بگیریم و الان دارن کار میکنن.ولی به نظر من کتابای زیست الگو افتضاحن.اولا خیلی از تست ها مشکل داره!اصن از خارج کتابه.سوالات ترکیبی رو از سوالات غیر ترکیبی جدا نکرده،برعکس کتاب میکروگاج قشنگ سوالات ترکیبی رو جدا کرده و تازه ترکیبی هارم دو دسته کرده و ادم با خیال راحت میتونه تست بزنه!تازه وقتی ادم تستای گاج رو با کنکور مقایسه میکنه،شباهتشون خیلی واضحه!تست های کتابایی مثل الگو به نظر من خیلی پرتن!(البته محض احتیاط بعد از میکرو،آی کیو زیست رو شروع میکنم).این از زیست،عربی،کامل گاج رو گفته بگیریم،من با سفید گاج کار میکنم ک تا حدودی از کامل بهتره بنظرم.تو ادبیات هم من موضوعی گاج+قرابت الگو کار میکنم،دبیر پنج بحث الگو رو گفته...
> این موضوع منابع واقعا داره اذیتم میکنه
> 2.برنامه ای ک دبیرها باهاش دارن جلو میرن،کنده.البته برای کسی که مدرسه میره و تایم زیادیشو تو مدرسست،معقوله ولی من قبل از اینکه مدرسمون شروع بشه،یه هفته ده روزی خودم شروع کرده بودم و تو اون مدت بشدت سرعت پیشرویم از الان بیشتر بود.
> ...



درود بر شما

با این مسائل و مواردی که شرح و بسط دادین به نظر بنده بهتره که حضوری بخونید به چند دلیلی که عرض میکنم ؛

1. وجود جو رقابت بیشتر با بچه های کلاس و مدرستون
2. استفاده و بهره بردن از دبیران باتجربه و سطح بالاتر نسبت به دبیران سایر مدارس
3. عدم یکنواخت شدن زندگی به سبب خانه نشینی تقریبا مطلق بخاطر درس خوندن
4. و ...

در مورد منابع هم این رو بنده عرض کنم که شما به صورت مطلق مجبور نیستی حتما منابعی که دبیرانت میگن رو تهیه کنی و حتما هم از روی همون منابع بخونی و تست بزنی ، انتخاب منابع فارغ از کیفیت و بار علمی و آموزشی کتاب یه درصدیش هم بر میگرده به سلیقه داوطلب ، مثلا بنده فرضا از سبک تالیف ریاضی تجربی خیلی سبز خوشم میاد یکی دیگه میاد میگه نخیر بنده از سبک تالیف ریاضی تجربی مهروماه فرضا خوشم میاد ، به همین راحتی ، همون طور که پنج تا انگشت های دست یکسان و به یک اندازه نیستند سلیقه افراد هم طبیعتا متفاوته ، در هر صورت بهتر زیاد درگیر این دست حواشی نشید عزیز

در هر صورت بنده نظرم رو گفتم ، تصمیم گیرنده نهایی شما هستید
موفق باشید

 :Yahoo (90):

----------


## parnia-sh

یه چیز دیگه ..یادم رفت..اگه دیدید برنامه ی خوابتون داره بهم میخوره که این خودش باعث میشه کل برنامه بهم بخوره..ودارید ضرر زیادی میبیند مدرسه نرید.
ولی با این حال من میگم مدرسه برید ...

----------


## amir1378

++++واقعا جو مدرسه  یه چیزیه که هیچ جای دیگه گیر نمیاد مثلا یه آزمون رو بد میدی میری مدرسه بعد از ریشه یادت میره چون معلم ها هستن و هزار دانش آموز دیگه مثل خودت

 پس واقعا انسان یه موجود اجتماعیه حتی منی که اصلا به جمع علاقه ی خاصی ندارم و حتی از جاهای شلوغ بدم میاد و یه درون گرا هستم بازم بعد از عید که کلا مدرسه نرفتیم برام خیلی سخت بود

 در این مورد از بقیه دوستام هم پرسیدم بقیه دقیقا همین حس رو داشتن(یه حس خاص عجیب )

+ پارسال مدرسمون به خاطر دبیرای خوبی که آمورده بود  2.800  شهریه گرفت
 ولی من فقط سر کلاسای زیست و ریاضی میرفتم 

بقیه معلما هم انواع تهدید ها رو میکردن یکی میگفت مستمر بهت صفر میدم یکی میگفت حذف میکنم 

ولی آخر همشون مستمر یه 13 نا قابل داددن و تموم

 ترم اول و خرداد رو هم میری پایان ترم امتحان میدی و نمره ورقه ات رو میگیری


به نظر من مدرسه رو ازدست بدی کار خیلی سخت میشه 
ولی خب  اینکه افراد زیادی هم بودن که با غیر حضوری موفق شدن نمیشه نادیده گرفت

----------


## Alegzander

> درود بر شما
> 
> با این مسائل و مواردی که شرح و بسط دادین به نظر بنده بهتره که حضوری بخونید به چند دلیلی که عرض میکنم ؛
> 
> 1. وجود جو رقابت بیشتر با بچه های کلاس و مدرستون
> 2. استفاده و بهره بردن از دبیران باتجربه و سطح بالاتر نسبت به دبیران سایر مدارس
> 3. عدم یکنواخت شدن زندگی به سبب خانه نشینی تقریبا مطلق بخاطر درس خوندن
> 4. و ...
> 
> ...


واقعا اگه دبیرامون اینو ک هرکی با یه منبعی حال میکنه و خوشش میاد رو حالیشون میشد خیلی خوب میشد!
من تا حالا به دبیر ریاضی و زیست این موضوع رو گفتم ک منبع من فرق داره و راه بیان،ولی قبول نکردن(به بهونه ی اینکه جلساتی که رفع اشکال میکنن برام مفید نخواهد بود و نمیدونم اینطوری نمیتونن تکلیف چک کنن و...)
تو درس های عمومی خوبیش اینه دبیرا زیاد تکلیف چک نمیکنن،خیلی اذیت نمیشم ولی دبیرای اختصاصی دارن خیلی اذیت میکنن.مادر پدرم میگن منابع مدرسه رو بگیرم کار کنم،ولی خب واقعا من احساس نمیکنم با کتاب های زیست الگو،یا شیمی سال به سال خیلی سبز پیشرفت کنم،یا اگه پیشرفت کنم سرعت و کیفیتش کم خواهد بود...
ولی ای کاش دبیرا قبول میکردن با منابع خودم برم جلو...

----------


## susba

> با این اوضاع برید مدرسه..چون میگید شاید زمستان بی حوصله شین.
> ولی اصلن ب برنامه ی دبیرا و دانش اموزا گوش ندین
> یا می تونید اگه ۵روز میرید مدرسه فقط۲روزشو برید مدرسه..البته اگه کنایه بچه ها براتون مهم نباشه..
> یا می تونید زنگ های عمومی از مدرسه فرار کنیدکاری که خودم کردم وعالی بود تا ۱۰/۵مدرسه بودم بعدش میرفتم خونه
> مستمر و نمره های دبیر هم براتون مهم نباشه..انضباط هم براتون مهم نباشه
> از طرفی از همین الان یه فکر برای اموزش درسایی که نمیرید مدرسه کنید ..مثل ریاضی.
> منابع دبیرا رو هم اگه دوست ندارید تهیه نکنید..
> منبع زیستت خیلی خوبه..الگو ب درد نمیخوره: ))))درسته ۹۰درصد باهاش کار کردن اما ایا۹۰درصد درصدشون خوب بوده ؟!نه!!!!
> و..
> موفق باشین


عزیز شما یا مدرسه نرفتی یا مدرسه ت تو کره مریخ بوده یا ناظم نقش شلغم رو ایفا می کرده تو مدرسه
از ده و نیم به بعد فرار کنی؟!!!!!!مگه مدرسه سرایدار نداره؟تو داغونترین و سطح پایین ترین دولتی و خفن ترین غیرانتفاعی سرایدار مثل شیر نشسته جلو در مبادا کسی نوک پاشو اونور بذاره.اون که وسط ساعت درسی با اجازه مشاور بری یه چیز دیگه س ولی اینی که تو می گی یا غیرممکنه یا ...نمی دونم چه جوری میشه این کار رو کرد واقعا!!
این کارایی که می گی رو اگه کسی بکنه و در مدرسه مریخی مثل مدرسه تو نباشه با لگد می ندازنش بیرون نمره هاشم یه جوری می دن که تا سه سال هم شهریور امتحان بده قبول نشه.یا خیلی راحت با کسی لج کنن معرفیش نمی کنن واسه نهایی سال چهارم حالا آب بیار و حوض پر کن.
واقعا بهت تبریک می گم که تو همچین مدرسه آزادی بودی در حقیقت این یه هتل پنج ستاره بوده حق داری دیگران رو به مدرسه رفتن تشویق کنی چون خاطرات خوبی داری ولی دوست عزیزم مدرسه همه هتل پنج ستاره نیست که از ساعت ده در برن و بعدم با یک کارنامه بسیار زیبا پر از دوایری به نام صفر در دروس مستمر،داخلی و انضباط کارنامه بگیرن.
والا من هم بهترین مدرسه شهر تو رشته م رو می شناسم هم بدترینشو...تو هیچکدوم اجازه غیبت در حدی که شما می گی رو نمی دن.که از پنج روز دو روز رو بره!!!لابد مدیر هم زنگ می زنه می گه فدات شم می خوای آب پرتقال بفرستم دم خونتون یا اگه سختته اون دو روز هم نیای.نخیر،با تیپا می اندازنش بیرون وسط سال.وقتی که فرصت درخواست دادن برای غیرحضوری هم تموم شده باشه.
بازم به خاطر مدرسه به این خوبی بهت تبریک می گم کاش شعبه دانشگاهیش هم وجود داشت امسال می رفتم اونجا :Yahoo (100):

----------


## alilord

> سلام(متن یکم طولانیه،حال داشتید،بخونید)
> من فکره غیرحضوری خوندن افتاده تو سرم بنا به دلایل مختلفی
> دلایلی ک باعث شده به همچین چیزی فکر کنم! رو می نویسم،دلایلی هم ک منو از انجام این کار میترسونه رو هم مینویسم،دوستانه،با دلیل،منطقی،راهنمایی کنید لطفا.
> ----------
> دلایل تحریک کننده(!!):
> 1.منابع من با منابعی ک دبیرامون از روشون تکلیف میگن و رفع اشکال میکنن فرق داره.منابع من 90 درصدشون گاج هستن.رو منابعم هم تاکید دارم و مطمئنم.تو یه سری درسا منابعم با منابعی ک دبیرامون کار میکنن یکیه ولی تو خیلیاشون یکی نیست
> مثلا واسه زیست،دوم و سوم و پیش الگو رو گفته بودن بگیریم و الان دارن کار میکنن.ولی به نظر من کتابای زیست الگو افتضاحن.اولا خیلی از تست ها مشکل داره!اصن از خارج کتابه.سوالات ترکیبی رو از سوالات غیر ترکیبی جدا نکرده،برعکس کتاب میکروگاج قشنگ سوالات ترکیبی رو جدا کرده و تازه ترکیبی هارم دو دسته کرده و ادم با خیال راحت میتونه تست بزنه!تازه وقتی ادم تستای گاج رو با کنکور مقایسه میکنه،شباهتشون خیلی واضحه!تست های کتابایی مثل الگو به نظر من خیلی پرتن!(البته محض احتیاط بعد از میکرو،آی کیو زیست رو شروع میکنم).این از زیست،عربی،کامل گاج رو گفته بگیریم،من با سفید گاج کار میکنم ک تا حدودی از کامل بهتره بنظرم.تو ادبیات هم من موضوعی گاج+قرابت الگو کار میکنم،دبیر پنج بحث الگو رو گفته...
> این موضوع منابع واقعا داره اذیتم میکنه
> 2.برنامه ای ک دبیرها باهاش دارن جلو میرن،کنده.البته برای کسی که مدرسه میره و تایم زیادیشو تو مدرسست،معقوله ولی من قبل از اینکه مدرسمون شروع بشه،یه هفته ده روزی خودم شروع کرده بودم و تو اون مدت بشدت سرعت پیشرویم از الان بیشتر بود.
> ...


این نظر شخصیه و تبعات اون رو در آینده نمیپذیرم!
غیر حضوری خواندن را از نزدیک شاهد آن بودم!یکی از دوستان،از دبیرستان سلام،این کار را کرد!
رتبه ی ایشون شد 6500 و من شدم 1210!و من کسی بودم که تا سوم دبیرستان درسی نمیخواندم!(شرایط مدرسه ایجاب میکرد!)
مدرسه ی من کاملا هتل بود!(غیر انتفایی سما 2 در ایرانپارس) از این نظر کاملا آزاد بودم و نبودم!(یعنی چی؟!) مدرسه از اولین آزمون قلمچی تابستون مارا ثبتنام کرد تا آخرین آن و من تک تک آزمون هارا دادم بدون حتی یک غیبت!اولین آزمون تراز 5900 شد!دومین آزمون 7100(حالا بگید مگه میشه؟ :Yahoo (21): ) 
دبیران همه تکلیف میدادند اما من انجام نمیدادم،قطعا به من چیزی نمیتونستند بگن!چرا؟چون توی اکثر درسا بالاترین تراز من بودم!(نه همه ولی خب اکثر درسا!)
ما حتی اجازه غیبت از دروس عمومی هم نداشتیم که خوش بختانه قرار شد با دینی 100% اجازه بدند حداقل سر دینی نریم!اونم به شرطی که هر 2هفته 100 بزنیم!

جملات مطمئنا نامفهوم هستش،چون باید با مکث خوانده بشه و انتظار ربط نداشته باشی!
نتیجه : مخالف هستم با غیر حضوری خواندن،هیچ سودی نخواهد داشت که هیچ،قطعا ضرر میکنید!
مدرسه ی من کاملا استاتید مرخص بودند،شخصا کل درسارو از کتاب درسی(کاملا مثل کسی که هیچ امکاناتی نداره!) خواندم!
در کل ببخشید جملات نامفهوم هستن،اگر سوالی داشتید منشن کنید،بتونم درست تر جواب بدم!یکمی الان شرایطم مساعد نی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mohsen..

سلام
من خودم امسال غیرحضوری خوندم
به نظرم بد نبود
ولی اگه نظرمنی که تجربه کرده رو میخوای میگم برو مدرسه
چون خودم بخاطر اینکه پیش تو مدرسمون تشکیل نشد غیرحضوری گرفتم البته از اول هم قصد داشتم زیاد مدرسه نرم
فقط بخاطر افزایش ساعت مطالعه
ولی الان میبینم که ربطی نداره بازم همون قدر باید وقت بزاری تا خودخوان یاد بگیری
تازه مدرسه بری قدر وقتو بیشتر میدونی و مفیدمطالعه میکنی
چهارشنبه که تعطیله به مدیرم بگی دارم جدی براکنکور میخونم اینجاوقتم تلف میشه اونم یه روز دیگه بهت اجازه میده درهفته نیای
مثلا روزایی که عمومی زیاده
بنابراین کمبود وقت بهانست
حالا دلایل دیگه هم که دوستان گفتن 
بنابراین برو مدرسه تا بتونی تا اخرکنکور با قدرت ادامه بدی

----------


## parnia-sh

> عزیز شما یا مدرسه نرفتی یا مدرسه ت تو کره مریخ بوده یا ناظم نقش شلغم رو ایفا می کرده تو مدرسه
> از ده و نیم به بعد فرار کنی؟!!!!!!مگه مدرسه سرایدار نداره؟تو داغونترین و سطح پایین ترین دولتی و خفن ترین غیرانتفاعی سرایدار مثل شیر نشسته جلو در مبادا کسی نوک پاشو اونور بذاره.اون که وسط ساعت درسی با اجازه مشاور بری یه چیز دیگه س ولی اینی که تو می گی یا غیرممکنه یا ...نمی دونم چه جوری میشه این کار رو کرد واقعا!!
> این کارایی که می گی رو اگه کسی بکنه و در مدرسه مریخی مثل مدرسه تو نباشه با لگد می ندازنش بیرون نمره هاشم یه جوری می دن که تا سه سال هم شهریور امتحان بده قبول نشه.یا خیلی راحت با کسی لج کنن معرفیش نمی کنن واسه نهایی سال چهارم حالا آب بیار و حوض پر کن.
> واقعا بهت تبریک می گم که تو همچین مدرسه آزادی بودی در حقیقت این یه هتل پنج ستاره بوده حق داری دیگران رو به مدرسه رفتن تشویق کنی چون خاطرات خوبی داری ولی دوست عزیزم مدرسه همه هتل پنج ستاره نیست که از ساعت ده در برن و بعدم با یک کارنامه بسیار زیبا پر از دوایری به نام صفر در دروس مستمر،داخلی و انضباط کارنامه بگیرن.
> والا من هم بهترین مدرسه شهر تو رشته م رو می شناسم هم بدترینشو...تو هیچکدوم اجازه غیبت در حدی که شما می گی رو نمی دن.که از پنج روز دو روز رو بره!!!لابد مدیر هم زنگ می زنه می گه فدات شم می خوای آب پرتقال بفرستم دم خونتون یا اگه سختته اون دو روز هم نیای.نخیر،با تیپا می اندازنش بیرون وسط سال.وقتی که فرصت درخواست دادن برای غیرحضوری هم تموم شده باشه.
> بازم به خاطر مدرسه به این خوبی بهت تبریک می گم کاش شعبه دانشگاهیش هم وجود داشت امسال می رفتم اونجا


من
توی بهترین مدرسه شهر درس خوندم وتیزهوشان..
تمام چیزایی که گفتم راسته..
اما خب اخرش تمام نمراتم شد۱۵..چون من مستمرا نبودم
من که نگفتم الکی دربره
من مریض بودم که بهم اجازه دادن برم اما بقیه به والدین میگفتن زنگ بزنن و الکی بگن بچمون مریضه واونام دانش اموزو میفرستادن خونه....
وغیبت....دوستای خودمم فقط سه روز مدرسه میومدن از ۵روز
فکر کنم مدرسه ی من. واقعننننن یک هتل پنچ ستارس..مدرسه ای که به فکر دانش اموزاس ودرک میکنه دانش اموزو...
من مهر تا دی رفتم مدرسع و بعد از دی نرفتم به خاطر بیماریم  و واقعنننننن تفاوت بود...اما اگه اول پست من رو بخونید من گفتم باید بره مدرسه..چون مدرسه واقعن خوبه

----------


## Shokoofeh

یه جاهایی مدرسه رفتن خوبه..همه درسارو که خودت نمیتونی بخونی به قوله دوستمون زنگای عمومی در رو من خودمم همین کارو میکردم..برا زیست میومدم مدرسه زنگی که نمیخواستم از مدرسه میزدم بیرون.. :Yahoo (4): )خیلی هم راحت..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shokoofeh

> عزیز شما یا مدرسه نرفتی یا مدرسه ت تو کره مریخ بوده یا ناظم نقش شلغم رو ایفا می کرده تو مدرسه
> از ده و نیم به بعد فرار کنی؟!!!!!!مگه مدرسه سرایدار نداره؟تو داغونترین و سطح پایین ترین دولتی و خفن ترین غیرانتفاعی سرایدار مثل شیر نشسته جلو در مبادا کسی نوک پاشو اونور بذاره.اون که وسط ساعت درسی با اجازه مشاور بری یه چیز دیگه س ولی اینی که تو می گی یا غیرممکنه یا ...نمی دونم چه جوری میشه این کار رو کرد واقعا!!
> این کارایی که می گی رو اگه کسی بکنه و در مدرسه مریخی مثل مدرسه تو نباشه با لگد می ندازنش بیرون نمره هاشم یه جوری می دن که تا سه سال هم شهریور امتحان بده قبول نشه.یا خیلی راحت با کسی لج کنن معرفیش نمی کنن واسه نهایی سال چهارم حالا آب بیار و حوض پر کن.
> واقعا بهت تبریک می گم که تو همچین مدرسه آزادی بودی در حقیقت این یه هتل پنج ستاره بوده حق داری دیگران رو به مدرسه رفتن تشویق کنی چون خاطرات خوبی داری ولی دوست عزیزم مدرسه همه هتل پنج ستاره نیست که از ساعت ده در برن و بعدم با یک کارنامه بسیار زیبا پر از دوایری به نام صفر در دروس مستمر،داخلی و انضباط کارنامه بگیرن.
> والا من هم بهترین مدرسه شهر تو رشته م رو می شناسم هم بدترینشو...تو هیچکدوم اجازه غیبت در حدی که شما می گی رو نمی دن.که از پنج روز دو روز رو بره!!!لابد مدیر هم زنگ می زنه می گه فدات شم می خوای آب پرتقال بفرستم دم خونتون یا اگه سختته اون دو روز هم نیای.نخیر،با تیپا می اندازنش بیرون وسط سال.وقتی که فرصت درخواست دادن برای غیرحضوری هم تموم شده باشه.
> بازم به خاطر مدرسه به این خوبی بهت تبریک می گم کاش شعبه دانشگاهیش هم وجود داشت امسال می رفتم اونجا


منم شرایط دوستمون رو داشتم و فرزانگان درس خوندم و از مریخ هم نیمدم..تو مدرسه ما کاملا دبیرا همکاری میکردن و به خاطر ما کلاسارو ادغام میکردن البته به جز بعضی دبیرا...ساعاتی هم که نمیخواستیم سر کلاس باشیم یا والدین میومدن یا خودمون از مدرسه خارج میشدیم و کسی هم کار نداشت با اینکه میدونستن در رفتیم..فقط اوایل سال گیر میدادن :Yahoo (4): )البته این شرایط فقط برای پیش ها بود ..بعد از عید هم کلا مدرسه نرفتیم تا امتحانات ترم :Yahoo (1): 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

----------


## Liverlover

> سلام(متن یکم طولانیه،حال داشتید،بخونید)
> من فکره غیرحضوری خوندن افتاده تو سرم بنا به دلایل مختلفی
> دلایلی ک باعث شده به همچین چیزی فکر کنم! رو می نویسم،دلایلی هم ک منو از انجام این کار میترسونه رو هم مینویسم،دوستانه،با دلیل،منطقی،راهنمایی کنید لطفا.
> ----------
> دلایل تحریک کننده(!!):
> 1.منابع من با منابعی ک دبیرامون از روشون تکلیف میگن و رفع اشکال میکنن فرق داره.منابع من 90 درصدشون گاج هستن.رو منابعم هم تاکید دارم و مطمئنم.تو یه سری درسا منابعم با منابعی ک دبیرامون کار میکنن یکیه ولی تو خیلیاشون یکی نیست
> مثلا واسه زیست،دوم و سوم و پیش الگو رو گفته بودن بگیریم و الان دارن کار میکنن.ولی به نظر من کتابای زیست الگو افتضاحن.اولا خیلی از تست ها مشکل داره!اصن از خارج کتابه.سوالات ترکیبی رو از سوالات غیر ترکیبی جدا نکرده،برعکس کتاب میکروگاج قشنگ سوالات ترکیبی رو جدا کرده و تازه ترکیبی هارم دو دسته کرده و ادم با خیال راحت میتونه تست بزنه!تازه وقتی ادم تستای گاج رو با کنکور مقایسه میکنه،شباهتشون خیلی واضحه!تست های کتابایی مثل الگو به نظر من خیلی پرتن!(البته محض احتیاط بعد از میکرو،آی کیو زیست رو شروع میکنم).این از زیست،عربی،کامل گاج رو گفته بگیریم،من با سفید گاج کار میکنم ک تا حدودی از کامل بهتره بنظرم.تو ادبیات هم من موضوعی گاج+قرابت الگو کار میکنم،دبیر پنج بحث الگو رو گفته...
> این موضوع منابع واقعا داره اذیتم میکنه
> 2.برنامه ای ک دبیرها باهاش دارن جلو میرن،کنده.البته برای کسی که مدرسه میره و تایم زیادیشو تو مدرسست،معقوله ولی من قبل از اینکه مدرسمون شروع بشه،یه هفته ده روزی خودم شروع کرده بودم و تو اون مدت بشدت سرعت پیشرویم از الان بیشتر بود.
> ...


من غير حضوري خوندم...نصف سال سوم رو و كل پيش رو...در مورد شرايطش،بايد از سمپاد بياي بيرون بري غيرانتفاعي...صد درصد نميخوني وهمش ميخوري و ميخوابي..من نتيجه ي غير حضوري خوندنم...٩٧ پنجمين كنكورمه....

----------


## samsam

> من غير حضوري خوندم...نصف سال سوم رو و كل پيش رو...در مورد شرايطش،بايد از سمپاد بياي بيرون بري غيرانتفاعي...صد درصد نميخوني وهمش ميخوري و ميخوابي..من نتيجه ي غير حضوري خوندنم...٩٧ پنجمين كنكورمه....


  چه خوب میبینم فقط من پشت کنکوری نیستم

----------


## Liverlover

> چه خوب میبینم فقط من پشت کنکوری نیستم


من غمگين ميشم كسي رو تو شرايط خودم ميبينم..دلم ميخواد همه قبول بشن... :Yahoo (12):

----------


## amir1378

> من غمگين ميشم كسي رو تو شرايط خودم ميبينم..دلم ميخواد همه قبول بشن...


 هرکس بخواد قطعا بهش میرسه ; دیر و زود داره ولی سوخت و سوز نداره

----------


## samsam

> من غمگين ميشم كسي رو تو شرايط خودم ميبينم..دلم ميخواد همه قبول بشن...


  ایشالا قبول شین  باز شرایط شما بهتره  میدونین چی میخواین  من  نمیدونم خواستم  چیه  چی دوست دارم بخونم

----------


## Liverlover

> ایشالا قبول شین  باز شرایط شما بهتره  میدونین چی میخواین  من  نمیدونم خواستم  چیه  چی دوست دارم بخونم


بخواي و نرسي،سرِ بچگي خودت،خيييلي دردناكه...ايشاا...همه برسن به هرچي كه ميخوان.

----------


## Liverlover

> هر هرکس بخواد قطعا بهش میرسه ; دیر و زود داره ولی سوخت و سوز نداره


شما جزو بندگانِ برگزيده ي خدايي قطعاً :Yahoo (4): مگه ميشه اينهمه روحيه دادن با يه جمله..اميدوارم به هر چيزي كه ميخوايد برسيد.

----------

